
Aipoly – Artificial Intelligence for the Blind - peterwaller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5g82YNmwmU
======
peterwaller
Surprised that HN missed this one. It's a free app which can do object
recognition, offline! Seems like it could be game changing for some people.

It was posted on /r/machinelearning:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/3zet6i/fre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/3zet6i/free_machine_learning_app_identifies_almost_any/)

